# RAC 3D Shoot 4-10-11



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2011)

WE will be holding our monthly shoot Apr./10/2011at RAC. 

Come one come all and bring a friend. If you don't have any friends come meet some just watch out for that RBO crew they are trouble.

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign.

There must be a minimum of 3 entries per class for awards to be given.
3-5 shooters 1st, 6-10 shooters 1st & 2nd, 11- 10000 1st,2nd & 3rd 

Jr. Eagle-0yr-8yr-Free Medallion
Eagle-9yr-10yr-Free Medallion
Sr. Eagle-11yr-12yr-$10.00 trophy
Youth-13yr-14yr-$12.00 trophy
Young Adult-15yr-17yr-$12.00 trophy
Women's Hunter-$12.00 trophy
Novice-$12.00 trophy If you win 1st place or 2 of any place in Novice at RAC, you WILL get moved up next shoot.
If you have won at other shoots and placed and we think you need to move you will be asked to move up.
Hunter-$12.00 trophy
Traditional-$12.00 trophy 
Open Trophy-$12.00 trophy
New black stake Open Money-$20.00 50% pay back 50yr max

Shoot for fun-$10.00

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Website www.racarchery.com

Don't for get to like our face book page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Redneck-Archery-Club/200600360963

We at RAC would like to thank everyone that supports us on and off the range. we would not be the club we are with out all of yall. so thanks very much and see yall Apr. 10


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope that we can make it .. We would love to come your way and shoot your coarse .


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> I hope that we can make it .. We would love to come your way and shoot your coarse .



Same here. We going to try to make it up to see yall soon.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya'll know the RBO crew will be there early ready to lose afew arrows,,,My wife can't wait, she loves it down there. See ya'll then if not before.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 30, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> I hope that we can make it .. We would love to come your way and shoot your coarse .



RAC sets an awesome course!! They do 3D well. I've been wanting to make one of yours too. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> RAC sets an awesome course!! They do 3D well. I've been wanting to make one of yours too. Maybe this weekend.



Thanks for the kind words. We try our best.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 30, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We try our best.



You are welcome! I know y'all try your best, and it definitely shows! Thanks for having shoots and allowing all of us to have fun on your courses!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 2, 2011)

One more week and we get to head to RAC and shoot'em up,,,can't wait...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2011)

Been down at RAC doing a little work and looking at the new course set up. Look to be a good one.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2011)

O and man the grass is growing fast now.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 3, 2011)

hound dog said:


> O and man the grass is growing fast now.



Just put out all tall targets in the grass,,,..Can't wait to come down to RAC where friends are real......Miss you guys...


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yea ,,, don't forget brownies ,,,, Love You Tracy and Angie !!!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 3, 2011)

We will once again be changing up the layout of the range in the interest of keeping it a little different for those that are able to make it out for the shoot. I am excited about it, looks like it will turn out to be a good shoot for everyone. I know the weather is starting to get hotter so we are keeping you shaded for this one. Even going to have you where you can play in the creek if you want to, but be aware you do this at the risk of being eaten by the newest member of R.A.C. He will be laying around waiting on the brave souls to challenge him.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like RAC is my next victim. Better have the rakes ready to find my arrows.


----------



## Big John (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe I will make this one!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 4, 2011)

Will be there as long as I dont hafta work! RAC is top of my list for favorite places to lose some arrows


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)

badcompany said:


> We will once again be changing up the layout of the range in the interest of keeping it a little different for those that are able to make it out for the shoot. I am excited about it, looks like it will turn out to be a good shoot for everyone. I know the weather is starting to get hotter so we are keeping you shaded for this one. Even going to have you where you can play in the creek if you want to, but be aware you do this at the risk of being eaten by the newest member of R.A.C. He will be laying around waiting on the brave souls to challenge him.



Wow sure it's a good idea to have something that can eat our shooter on the course.  But hey the name says a lot Reneck Archery.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok all joking aside It's starting to get warm out so please watch out for snakes and wear bug spray for ticks and mosquitoes. This is not just for down at RAC it's for where ever you go in to the woods. 

But please don't feed the turtle it will bite.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got a tex that the RBOs crew will be coming this weekend to shoot with us and they bring the whole family. LOL


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 4, 2011)

Lee shine that bow up I want it to look good for that farewell spanking!!!   Ready to see your new one.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Lee shine that bow up I want it to look good for that farewell spanking!!!   Ready to see your new one.



Sounds like a call out.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 4, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Lee shine that bow up I want it to look good for that farewell spanking!!!   Ready to see your new one.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 4, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Just got a tex that the RBOs crew will be coming this weekend to shoot with us and they bring the whole family. LOL



Yep... we are bringing the whole Hee Haw gang...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 4, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Yep... we are bringing the whole Hee Haw gang...



Man I used to love that show.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 5, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Just got a tex that the RBOs crew will be coming this weekend to shoot with us and they bring the whole family. LOL





passthru24 said:


> Yep... we are bringing the whole Hee Haw gang...



and a pot to make turtle soup.. We gonna have some good viddles!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow looks like another great weekend for 3D sunny with the high in the upper 70s. We are very blessed. Thank yall for your support see yall Sun.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Talked to Scott and he said the tents made it through the storm wow. I though they would be a twisted mess. The course is all scoped out so a little more trimming and it will be ready for targets. I'm going down after work tomorrow to see the lay out. The way it sounds should be a good one to shoot befor Augusta ASA.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait to get down there and look for Chuck's and DJ's arrows,,, ,,,Just kidding  We should be there with bells on ,,,lol


----------



## hound dog (Apr 5, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Can't wait to get down there and look for Chuck's and DJ's arrows,,, ,,,Just kidding  We should be there with bells on ,,,lol



We found some so look in the lost and found pile first.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 5, 2011)

hound dog said:


> We found some so look in the lost and found pile first.



No need to look there,,, Their arrows would be in two halfs....


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 5, 2011)

We will be there about 10:00 am, and will have some people with us. Look forword to seeing all of the R.A.C gang , and the R.B.O crew, see yall then.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hunterrs said:


> Looking forward to the shoot.



You should be looking forward to seeing my smiling face,,,


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 6, 2011)

We are always looking foward to see your smiling face


----------



## Big John (Apr 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 6, 2011)

WE are very excited to make the drive sunday to finally get to shoot with RAC ...


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 6, 2011)

Weather is going to be wonderful, good food, great friends.  Scott has laid out a great course.  It is going to be a good time.


----------



## Big John (Apr 7, 2011)

Come on sunday!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2011)

Big John said:


> Come on sunday!!!!



Three more days big guy.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 7, 2011)

Let me say one thing Scott has out done himself. Thanks Bro the course is looking good.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 7, 2011)

So I guess since Scott set the course, there will be no short shots huh,


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 7, 2011)

As of right now may not get to come sunday ...Have to work but trying to work something out.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 7, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> So I guess since Scott set the course, there will be no short shots huh,



Nah, y'all are safe. I just laid it out and set the range, got others to put out stakes for ya. Too many people think I am "tough" on you guys


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Nah, y'all are safe. I just laid it out and set the range, got others to put out stakes for ya. Too many people think I am "tough" on you guys



Guess we will have to set a iron man shoot next year so you can get it all out of your system.  Lol. Man you do a great job I'm thank full to have a partner like you. And we are thanks full to have the help that we have with the shoot. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 8, 2011)

I appreciate anyone who gets out there and puts on these shoots with out yall there would be no shoots!


----------



## Big John (Apr 8, 2011)

Man "tough" I guess the deer always walks out under them...LOL The shot is the same for everyone.. Hope to make it sunday Long are short...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2011)

Big John said:


> Man "tough" I guess the deer always walks out under them...LOL The shot is the same for everyone.. Hope to make it sunday Long are short...



Long ARE Short.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 8, 2011)

It don't matter to us, cause we can lose some good arrows at short shots or long shots,,,Just now getting good at finding Chucks arrows


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 8, 2011)

What Arrows Chuck has no Arrows left...


----------



## hound dog (Apr 8, 2011)

SheRBO said:


> What Arrows Chuck has no Arrows left...



LOL SheRBO love it.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 8, 2011)

SheRBO said:


> What Arrows Chuck has no Arrows left...



He does to..I just made him 6 new ones,,,


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 8, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> He does to..I just made him 6 new ones,,,



He is here shooting now and I just Heard wood... Then there were 5


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 8, 2011)

Poor Chuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 9, 2011)

Angie and I walked the course today and all I have to say is oil your sight bar up. It look to be a good course.  So yall come out Sunday and have some fun. 
Angie and Traci are makeing brownies today I'll let yall know how Angie s are warm  with a glass of milk.  Mmmmmmm


----------



## hound dog (Apr 9, 2011)

O and by the way Angie's brownies are good warm with a glass of milk.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 9, 2011)

Well is Mrs. RBO going to be able to make it? I sure hope so cause the rest of the crew is rough on "pooooor Chuck".


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2011)

Well it looks like Mrs. RBO is going to make it after all, she thinks she is going to keep all of us inline!!!!!! when if fact were all there to keep her inline.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 9, 2011)

We set a killer course!!!! Everyone who can, come on out.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds good see ya there...


----------



## TEE-BONE (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be there in the morning , Archer cant make it but he is feeling better so Mom can handle him on his own , see ya in the morning . 
T-Bone


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry YA'LL we can't make it little james has a baseball tournament in peachtree city.  we will see yall next month can't wait to see wait kind of pcis i can take.    also im working this weekend.  The lord was watching little james friday.  He feel about 6 feet backwards on concrete had a little bit of memory lapse.  doc checked him out said he was AOK but i swear he took about 10 years off my life.  THANK YOU FOR HARD HEADS


----------



## badcompany (Apr 9, 2011)

what age group melinda? my son is playing there this weekend. won both today in 13yr old group


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 9, 2011)

11yrs old lost both times but they had fun


----------



## badcompany (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that. Sometimes we forget thats why they are out there. Glad to hear he has a solid noggin also!


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 9, 2011)

Just a few more hours and I will get my wake up text from THE.

Travis looking forward to you shooting with us tomorrow.  Thank you for your support.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a great time today. Course was a very good lay out. My 6 year old had a blast. Thanks RAC! Post some pics later.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 10, 2011)

some pics from the shoot

Again, Thanks, you made a 6 yr old's day!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 10, 2011)

You are very welcome thanks for coming out and supporting us.


----------



## badcompany (Apr 10, 2011)

You are very welcome! Hope our photographer can get some pics up pretty soon. You guys are great, we appreciate your support.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great shoot guys,,,sorry we had to run but I wasn't feeling well and SheRBO had to go to work,,,someone was to work  ,,, Thanks for putting on a great shoot and look forward to seeing you guys this weekend.


----------

